# $6000 for one tree?



## younggun (Feb 27, 2006)

I visited my brother in wooster this weekend and we got to talking about a big silver maple in his front yard. the trunk is starting to grow in to the porch roof so he wants it down. he had a local tree service com out and they gave him an estimate of $6000! maybe I'm just not familiar with the going rate up there but this sounds kind of steep to me so i figured id see what a few of yow had to say about it.


----------



## Grace Tree (Feb 27, 2006)

I can do it for 1/2 that figure; plus wash and wax his car. I'm sure everyone would love to see a photo of the tree if you can post it. 
Phil


----------



## Dadatwins (Feb 27, 2006)

That sounds about right, most commercial professional ahrborist make that kind of money daily and are multi-kazillionaries. That why we have so much time to convince others not to get into the biz and steal our gravy. Most will always advise to call a pro to do the work just for the kickback.  We also have a lot of time to answer ridiculus questions on online treecare/ chainsaw forums, but what else are we going to do, it gets boring counting piles of cash. I advise to pay the company and get the work done ASAP before the price goes up.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Feb 27, 2006)

I had a couple local companies give me a price to drop a Silver Maple. No haul, no chipping, just get it on the ground. Prices ranged from $850 to $3990......go figure.


----------



## younggun (Feb 27, 2006)

the company also sayd it would cost extra to LEAVE the wood


----------



## Dadatwins (Feb 27, 2006)

younggun said:


> the company also sayd it would cost extra to LEAVE the wood



Told you, get a contract signed, next they will start billing for chainsaw gas and oil and add a fancy lunch onto the bill.


----------



## Ax-man (Feb 27, 2006)

Dadatwins said:


> That sounds about right, most commercial professional ahrborist make that kind of money daily and are multi-kazillionaries. That why we have so much time to convince others not to get into the biz and steal our gravy. Most will always advise to call a pro to do the work just for the kickback.  We also have a lot of time to answer ridiculus questions on online treecare/ chainsaw forums, but what else are we going to do, it gets boring counting piles of cash. I advise to pay the company and get the work done ASAP before the price goes up.


____


----------



## treeseer (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes sir jump on that deal right away! Do NOT do anything rational, like calling a carpenter to rebuild the the eaves to allow for the tree's growth. It's always best to give them the check up front, and kick in $100 to each and every person who replies to this thread!


While he's at it, Michael Jackson's legal fund could use some backing.

:monkey:


----------



## wradman (Feb 27, 2006)

*tree*

How about this for a suggestion , get 3 quotes , when you are going to decide on a contractor ask to talk to a couple of past customers and go look at there work. I think we would all like to see the tree and the surroundings , you may also have very expensive dump fees in your area. It sounds a little fishy but maybe it's right over a glass solarium for all we know.


----------



## tophopper (Feb 27, 2006)

Small Wood said:


> I can do it for 1/2 that figure; plus wash and wax his car. I'm sure everyone would love to see a photo of the tree if you can post it.
> Phil




You say that as if its a total joke.


Youve never removed a 6K tree?



And to automatically say you'd do it for half? Geez no wonder the pricing in our industry is the way it is. Sight unseen and your already cutting throats.


----------



## Ax-man (Feb 27, 2006)

treeseer said:


> Yes sir jump on that deal right away! Do NOT do anything rational, like calling a carpenter to rebuild the the eaves to allow for the tree's growth. It's always best to give them the check up front, and kick in $100 to each and every person who replies to this thread!
> 
> 
> While he's at it, Michael Jackson's legal fund could use some backing.
> ...



I want my $100 now, I hope no one minds. I would like to get $6K to do a tree, no one would shell out that kind of money in this area. They would let it fall over first. 


Larry

Larry


----------



## Grace Tree (Feb 27, 2006)

You're correct. It was a bad joke. I bet I've taken down a bunch of 6K trees and didn't know it. I'll rethink my bid. No wash and wax on the car until I see the tree. 
Regards,
Phil


----------



## treeguy6363 (Feb 28, 2006)

younggun said:


> the company also sayd it would cost extra to LEAVE the wood[/QUOTE
> 
> Quite often it is more work and more cost to leave the wood from my standpoint, IF i have to cut it up in firewood. This means our whole crew has to run saws and dull them, get pinched etc instead of me ( the most experienced ground man ) making 3 or 4 cuts in a 50 ft log and 1 man with a loader picking it all up in a few minutes and its done. This of couse applies to big trunks.....smaller trees most often it is less work to cut it up and leave it.


----------



## clearance (Feb 28, 2006)

Young gun said it would cost more if they had to leave the wood!!!!! What, is the buttlog worth huge money? I am cynical, I call BS on this, Timber, Jayweber, Young gun, your check is in the mail, I won't ---- in your mouth honey, c'mon. BS,BS.


----------



## a_lopa (Feb 28, 2006)

TreeCo said:


> Tophopper you rascal,
> 
> I feel for sure without even seeing the tree I could beat Smallwood's price by 10%.
> 
> ...



il do it for 2900 usd


----------



## doggonetrees (Feb 28, 2006)

Katrina brought out the worst in people around here. A friend asked me to come look at a tree on his parents house- blow down. His parents hired someone to cut it w/out his knowledge. The "owner" of the business climbed on the house, cut the tree, used another tree as a crane and pulled the tree off with a skidsteer.4800$ and they left the wood in the drive. Sumrall, Ms couple had 8 trees down, just needed them cut and moved. Trees were 45-90 feet tall. 38,500 to cut and PUSH into their field. Oh yes, on the afore mentioned tree as a crane- I had to go back there and take it down due to his ----- way of rigging- hooks up the tree and ringed the trunk.


----------



## Chronic1 (Feb 28, 2006)

I just turned down a 4 grand job today because it would have taken me forever and I have a tight schedule. 70 foot cottonwood about 50 inch diameter houses, powerlines, fences, pools and decks. Yup 4K easily.


----------



## jmack (Mar 1, 2006)

*brother*



younggun said:


> I visited my brother in wooster this weekend and we got to talking about a big silver maple in his front yard. the trunk is starting to grow in to the porch roof so he wants it down. he had a local tree service com out and they gave him an estimate of $6000! maybe I'm just not familiar with the going rate up there but this sounds kind of steep to me so i figured id see what a few of yow had to say about it.


you do it, babe


----------



## jmack (Mar 1, 2006)

*bring it*



Small Wood said:


> I can do it for 1/2 that figure; plus wash and wax his car. I'm sure everyone would love to see a photo of the tree if you can post it.
> Phil


i just got one for 10k im low bid, c'mon up


----------



## jmack (Mar 1, 2006)

*another one*



doggonetrees said:


> Katrina brought out the worst in people around here. A friend asked me to come look at a tree on his parents house- blow down. His parents hired someone to cut it w/out his knowledge. The "owner" of the business climbed on the house, cut the tree, used another tree as a crane and pulled the tree off with a skidsteer.4800$ and they left the wood in the drive. Sumrall, Ms couple had 8 trees down, just needed them cut and moved. Trees were 45-90 feet tall. 38,500 to cut and PUSH into their field. Oh yes, on the afore mentioned tree as a crane- I had to go back there and take it down due to his ----- way of rigging- hooks up the tree and ringed the trunk.


you should have done it


----------



## younggun (Mar 2, 2006)

reading theas poasts has made me reaalise a cupple things. one, all the hacks around were i live keep the prices prity low. two, i need top get out of the sticks a little more. three, i need to seriously reavaluate how i bid.


----------



## Grace Tree (Mar 2, 2006)

*$6000 Tree*



younggun said:


> reading theas poasts has made me reaalise a cupple things. one, all the hacks around were i live keep the prices prity low. two, i need top get out of the sticks a little more. three, i need to seriously reavaluate how i bid.



I guess it's all location. I can't ever remember seeing a 10k removal in Wooster.
6k would have to have some special circumstances. Within a 30 mile radius of Wooster there are proabably a dozen Amish guys that would take it down for 500 bucks even if they had to free climb in their leather soled shoes and chunk it down in two foot lengths. It's kind of like buying an acre of cheap land in Mississippi and moving it to Manhattan. Sounds good but it just won't work. 
Phil


----------



## younggun (Mar 2, 2006)

the other big problem around hear is most people want the job done by the cheapest bider and not check to see if ther actuly quifyd to do the job


----------



## tophopper (Mar 2, 2006)

younggun said:


> the other big problem around hear is most people want the job done by the cheapest bider and not check to see if ther actuly quifyd to do the job





ummm, I think that is a problem everywhere!

You are not alone.


----------



## younggun (Mar 2, 2006)

yea, when people see me climb for the first time i get a lot coments like "dont you have any spikes?"


----------



## SCE1966 (Mar 2, 2006)

I have bid many jobs and trees at 5K and up. Do the math thats all there is to it, if you need $75 per man per hour to run your business, and you have a 4 man crew thats $300 and hour. 20 crew hours is $6,000. I have seen a lot of guys go crazy in storms overpricing things though. I dont think that is right. However making a good living at what we do is essential. I have been doing tree work for 25 years. You put that much time into an occupation you need to make good money for your skills.


----------



## clearance (Mar 2, 2006)

*Alledged 6K tree*

Is this alledged tree like 6' at the butt and 200'+ tall? C'mon, 20 hours.?


----------



## SCE1966 (Mar 2, 2006)

clearance said:


> Is this alledged tree like 6' at the butt and 200'+ tall? C'mon, 20 hours.?


I dont know what they are looking at. I just know what I have bid in my area. Plenty of trees that are that are difficult and time consuming. Its just not unsual for a bid that size.


----------



## tophopper (Mar 2, 2006)

clearance said:


> Is this alledged tree like 6' at the butt and 200'+ tall? C'mon, 20 hours.?




Ya know we dont all work in the bush. Big trees in small yards dood.

Not all trees can be removed simply by gaffing up and tautlining down as you would say. Ive seen many 2 day trees for a full crew.


But what would I know... Im outta my league eh?


----------



## clearance (Mar 2, 2006)

Hoppy,I have cut down lots of trees in backyards, this one, alledgedly is in the front yard. How about 3 big Doug firs in a back yard all at least 90', one that had to be 110' 3'+ at the butt, very little room, glass solarium, fences etc. a long way to the chipper. And 4 Doug firs in the front yard, smaller like 80' each. Went there with 2 bucket trucks, a chip truck and 2 chippers. 6 guys, almost all in one day, I blocked down what was left in about 3 hours myself the next day, all the trees in the backyard had to be climbed and most all the branches roped down. I think it was bid at $3900, we took the logs. Besides, cutting down trees in yards is nothing compared to utilty removals, now I do work in the bush, beside treeguys I get along with, loggers.


----------



## SCE1966 (Mar 2, 2006)

clearance said:


> Hoppy,I have cut down lots of trees in backyards, this one, alledgedly is in the front yard. How about 3 big Doug firs in a back yard all at least 90', one that had to be 110' 3'+ at the butt, very little room, glass solarium, fences etc. a long way to the chipper. And 4 Doug firs in the front yard, smaller like 80' each. Went there with 2 bucket trucks, a chip truck and 2 chippers. 6 guys, almost all in one day, I blocked down what was left in about 3 hours myself the next day, all the trees in the backyard had to be climbed and most all the branches roped down. I think it was bid at $3900, we took the logs. Besides, cutting down trees in yards is nothing compared to utilty removals, now I do work in the bush, beside treeguys I get along with, loggers.


Based on what you describe your working at the same hourly rate as we do. Plenty of equipment to pay for on that job as well. So I would say we are in agreement. Each job is different. Several select trees in my area cost a lot of money, many whole jobs can be even more expensive. We dont overprice our work, but we do charge enough to make a profit.


----------



## clearance (Mar 2, 2006)

Actually 1966, at the time I believe our boss was charging an hourly rate of about $55 man hr., so he did well + like I said got some logs too.


----------



## jmack (Mar 3, 2006)

*hire em*



Small Wood said:


> I guess it's all location. I can't ever remember seeing a 10k removal in Wooster.
> 6k would have to have some special circumstances. Within a 30 mile radius of Wooster there are proabably a dozen Amish guys that would take it down for 500 bucks even if they had to free climb in their leather soled shoes and chunk it down in two foot lengths. It's kind of like buying an acre of cheap land in Mississippi and moving it to Manhattan. Sounds good but it just won't work.
> Phil


hire them then, anchorman


----------



## jmack (Mar 3, 2006)

*plumbers*



younggun said:


> reading theas poasts has made me reaalise a cupple things. one, all the hacks around were i live keep the prices prity low. two, i need top get out of the sticks a little more. three, i need to seriously reavaluate how i bid.


yeah you do, i think you said it best with the word hacks, i wonder if you reaserchers would have have evaluated a plumbers quote so hard..... well to clear the clog we have to clear the trap to clear the trap i have to clean out the .......................... cmon man quit yer ?????ing especially about other co. you sound like some seniors at the diner drinking a bottom less cup of coffee cause yer to cheap to eat the food, hey i got an idea bring yer own eggs to the diner then the hash and eggs will be reduced .. cuz ya brought yer own eggs! imagine the diner charging 4-6 dollars for hash and eggs. well hell eggs by me cost 89cents for a dozen and the diner only using two! they gotta lower the price on the menu its too high. oh and by the way you never answered about why your not doing it.


----------



## jmack (Mar 3, 2006)

*clarify*



Small Wood said:


> I guess it's all location. I can't ever remember seeing a 10k removal in Wooster.
> 6k would have to have some special circumstances. Within a 30 mile radius of Wooster there are proabably a dozen Amish guys that would take it down for 500 bucks even if they had to free climb in their leather soled shoes and chunk it down in two foot lengths. It's kind of like buying an acre of cheap land in Mississippi and moving it to Manhattan. Sounds good but it just won't work.
> Phil


smallwood to clarify, did these amish guys walk twenty miles to school in the snow as well... i need to check these facts before i hire them. oh um and your 500 dollar figure, now just hear me out on this one, monkees, i beleive these animals are trainable and from what my people are telling me they are using bananas as a reward for positive reinforcement.


----------



## Grace Tree (Mar 3, 2006)

*$6000 Tree*



jmack said:


> hire them then, anchorman



I won't hire them. I can't even watch them.




jmack said:


> smallwood to clarify, did these amish guys walk twenty miles to school in the snow as well... i need to check these facts before i hire them. oh um and your 500 dollar figure, now just hear me out on this one, monkees, i beleive these animals are trainable and from what my people are telling me they are using bananas as a reward for positive reinforcement.



I don't believe they've walked twenty miles to school. Around here they've left the public school system and gone back to one room Amish schools that are located every mile or so on the back roads. Their education is finished after grade 8 and they're free to enter the workforce. There are 14 and 15 year old kids felling, skidding, working in sawmills, running heavy equipment etc. and for the most part they seem to be immune from regulation. Do I agree with that; absolutely not. Would I hire them to crew with me; no thanks. Are they hacks; sure. The point I'm trying to make is that there are real tempering forces on the cost of labor in this area so if you're looking for a 10 grand tree you'll probably have a hard time finding it in Wooster, OH.
Phil


----------



## treeman82 (Mar 3, 2006)

This reminds me of a story I heard not too long ago. Guy gets a price of $5000 for one tree. Decides it's too much, goes and spends $600 on a chainsaw and hooks the tree up to his jeep. Starts cutting, and the tree starts going back towards his house taking the jeep with it. Somehow the jeep managed to keep the tree off the house, so now the guy calls up the tree company again. They come back and do the job for $10,000.


----------



## Freakingstang (Mar 3, 2006)

Small Wood said:


> I won't hire them. I can't even watch them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And around here, all the big dealers (stihl, Husky, and Jred) are all amish too. I don't see the income in wooster for a 6K tree. If I can ask, who bid that? I am no longer in the tree service, but used to be and betcha I know who it is, can get some info and post pics of the said cash tree. Wooster is not an up and coming town like a medina that is gowing through huge growth. Most of the big money businesses have left town. The next 5-10 year will determine if this town will survive with the times or become an another canton. lol

BTW Phil, welcome to the site, where are you located?

Steve


----------



## Grace Tree (Mar 3, 2006)

*$6000 Tree*



Freakingstang said:


> BTW Phil, welcome to the site, where are you located?
> 
> Steve



The snow belt up in Geauga Co. I think the sign says that we're the 4th largest Amish settlement. It's pretty much the same up here with saw dealers, air tool dealers etc. It's 90% amish. And they have 100% of the horse poop market.
Regards,
Phil


----------



## Nickrosis (Mar 3, 2006)

treeman82 said:


> This reminds me of a story I heard not too long ago. ... They come back and do the job for $10,000.


Matt, that is exactly your kind of story! You always hear about stuff like that! We should talk more often...sheesh, maybe another Italian dinner where I'll get something besides seafood. Actually, I know I'll be flying into NY later this year, so I'll be sure to factor in an extra day or two.


----------



## jmack (Mar 4, 2006)

*experts*



treeman82 said:


> This reminds me of a story I heard not too long ago. Guy gets a price of $5000 for one tree. Decides it's too much, goes and spends $600 on a chainsaw and hooks the tree up to his jeep. Starts cutting, and the tree starts going back towards his house taking the jeep with it. Somehow the jeep managed to keep the tree off the house, so now the guy calls up the tree company again. They come back and do the job for $10,000.


outstanding !


----------



## jmack (Mar 4, 2006)

*wooster*



Small Wood said:


> I won't hire them. I can't even watch them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who needs 10k a tree i got you smallwood and your expert estimating skills plus you got this unreal cheap labor thats experienced! c-ya in wooster


----------



## Tree Wombat (Mar 4, 2006)

one of my mates has just moved to a new company and they are doing 1 tree, a gum for $32,000aud on the brisbane river:greenchainsaw: The biggest $ tree takedown i was involved in was $28,000 over 4 days, allso on the brisbane river


----------



## treeman82 (Mar 4, 2006)

Nickrosis said:


> Matt, that is exactly your kind of story! You always hear about stuff like that! We should talk more often...sheesh, maybe another Italian dinner where I'll get something besides seafood. Actually, I know I'll be flying into NY later this year, so I'll be sure to factor in an extra day or two.




WTF was up with that? Who the heck comes to NY, goes to an Italian restaurant and gets fish????? It was funny, I went to that same place the following day with my parents and aunt for her birthday luncheon. I did far more damage that day than when you and I went there and YOU were treating. 

Let me know when you plan on coming out and we'll go hit the bars or something???


Jmack, I heard this story down at the power equipment shop in Ossining, so it may have happened down county. But a bunch of years back I heard a story about one of the guy's BIL's? The guy had a tree which was an easy drop for an experienced feller, and he had some guys who were gonna come up and help him drop this one tree for nothing. He couldn't wait and wound up dropping the tree across the corner of his shed. I remember going up there one afternoon and grinding out the stump for him along with a few others he had on the property. I looked at just the stump and said to myself "How the heck did he manage to put this on the shed of all places?"


----------



## jmack (Mar 5, 2006)

*sing sing*



treeman82 said:


> WTF was up with that? Who the heck comes to NY, goes to an Italian restaurant and gets fish????? It was funny, I went to that same place the following day with my parents and aunt for her birthday luncheon. I did far more damage that day than when you and I went there and YOU were treating.
> 
> Let me know when you plan on coming out and we'll go hit the bars or something???
> 
> ...


yes i think a know the shop i bought my 372 there, it amazing isnt it we were gonna go bid a buzz job for the weekend we bid 950.00 the guy goes wild and says i'll do it myself the tree came down so did he, he saved the 950.00. the distraught widow took the life insurance money and moved to florida to cut hair, the pennypinching dude didnt care he was dead from a fall on a stone wall, with the stones cemented in jagged side up, to discourage loitering, my last words to him were we want 950.00(buzzy price) because its dangerous.


----------



## treeman82 (Mar 5, 2006)

Where and when was this?

BTW, Vinnie is having a sale on Husky saws if you are in the market to buy some more. I don't know what he has them priced at, but he told me to spread the word. I was just down there yesterday, figured I would get a new chain for my 026 and BS with them. Done a bunch of work in the past for pretty much all of those guys. They're a real interesting bunch if you stick around the place.


----------



## jmack (Mar 5, 2006)

*while*



treeman82 said:


> Where and when was this?
> 
> BTW, Vinnie is having a sale on Husky saws if you are in the market to buy some more. I don't know what he has them priced at, but he told me to spread the word. I was just down there yesterday, figured I would get a new chain for my 026 and BS with them. Done a bunch of work in the past for pretty much all of those guys. They're a real interesting bunch if you stick around the place.


yeah especially if those dudes come out of the back room the fall was years ago when everyone was hardcore it was in pelham i think , the lastest bad one is dude goes up cleans out tree he's left with stick goes to dump stick / stick sits back on saw / dude panics climbs past notch to get rope in/ tree comes down with dude/ dude is dead! you aready probally heard that one at the dump that was two months ago btw where you dumping??????????????


----------



## A&Atree (Mar 10, 2006)

*the price of a job*

from the last snow storm we had here in maryland, we had about 16" very wet snow which led to a large multi leadered tulip populay to uproot and get lodged in another tulip some hazards that we faced were a transformer and 13kv lines it was very close but withing striking distance and always in the back of your mind while in the tree and as usual the uprooted tree was leaning twards the house and that was surley in striking distance. We had some large expenses like the 120ton crane for two days and the total on this job for the one tree was ine the 17000$ range thanks that was not in my back yard lol id have to move


----------



## A&Atree (Mar 10, 2006)

*past jobs*

i have been apart of some high dollar trees like 17000,a few 12000 and pretty often 6000-8000 as everyone know it all depends on the location and the risk invloved in getting the tree down safely. there is no tree regardless of the amount of money you can get for the job that is worth getting yourself or someone else hurt in trying to do something without haveing the right equipment there or just not having the experience to get it down safely.


----------



## notahacker (Mar 10, 2006)

Dadatwins said:


> That sounds about right, most commercial professional ahrborist make that kind of money daily and are multi-kazillionaries. That why we have so much time to convince others not to get into the biz and steal our gravy. Most will always advise to call a pro to do the work just for the kickback.  We also have a lot of time to answer ridiculus questions on online treecare/ chainsaw forums, but what else are we going to do, it gets boring counting piles of cash. I advise to pay the company and get the work done ASAP before the price goes up.



Well put!


----------



## notahacker (Mar 10, 2006)

I can only speculate what you mean with your sarcasim. 

Anyway, if a customer says to me," XYZ Tree Service bid 5x's as much as you. Why are you so low?" I say, "It is becasue they are not capable of doing it safely and effieciently. So, they cross thier fingers, roll the dice, and hope you don't choose them. Their bid is that high because if they get the job, then they will be making out like a bandit. They can't admit it is out of their leauge, so they try to look bigger than they really are and bid ridicoulsly high." 

I am sure that all of us here like to make money, but where do we draw the line for exploitation? :sword:


----------



## Sirpouralot (Apr 2, 2006)

treeguy6363 said:


> younggun said:
> 
> 
> > the company also sayd it would cost extra to LEAVE the wood[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## sawn_penn (Apr 3, 2006)

Tree Wombat said:


> one of my mates has just moved to a new company and they are doing 1 tree, a gum for $32,000aud on the brisbane river:greenchainsaw: The biggest $ tree takedown i was involved in was $28,000 over 4 days, also on the brisbane river



Now that is totally insane. I have a pretty good (non-tree) job, but at that rate I could take three months to do the work and still be better off.

I'd buy a big box of sandpaper, climb the tree, and start rubbing it down, from the top down. The sawdust would blow away, so I wouldn't need to haul away the bits.  

It must be that people on the Brisbane River are easily parted from their money.


----------



## rbtree (Apr 3, 2006)

clearance said:


> Is this alledged tree like 6' at the butt and 200'+ tall? C'mon, 20 hours.?


The most time consuming tree we ever did took 130 manhrs, including wood removal. No crane access. I only got $5k or so. Another bid, at $9k, was more like it....It was a 52 inch dbh cedrus deodar, on a 45 degree slope, house and pool on one side. Had to lift and speedline brush down to the road. 

Did a 30 inch incense cedar today, that had failed, and lodged in a smaller port orford, and extended over a house. Today's bill will be about $3k. Still to go is craning out the 24 foot butt log and roots. first the lifted cement walk and steps have to removed. Figure another $1.5k. And, the bent cedar trunk has to be sucked up, and Cobra cabled to the other two trunks. Pics will follow on anothe thread.


----------



## rbtree (Apr 3, 2006)

sawn_penn said:


> Now that is totally insane. I have a pretty good (non-tree) job, but at that rate I could take three months to do the work and still be better off.
> 
> I'd buy a big box of sandpaper, climb the tree, and start rubbing it down, from the top down. The sawdust would blow away, so I wouldn't need to haul away the bits.
> 
> It must be that people on the Brisbane River are easily parted from their money.



Two things, that's Aussie dollars.....and those eucs are massive! Price sounds well in line to me. They might have needed a 6 man crew and a crane, ya know.


----------



## LightningLoader (Apr 3, 2006)

*Talk about going too far*

And you thought that $6000 sounded like alot. Check this out. 

http://search.theledger.com/apps/pb...050916/NEWS/509160397&SearchID=73240456920020

:jawdrop:


----------



## sawn_penn (Apr 3, 2006)

rbtree said:


> Two things, that's Aussie dollars.....and those eucs are massive! Price sounds well in line to me. They might have needed a 6 man crew and a crane, ya know.



Yes, they are Aussie dollars, but getting things done down here costs about the same (in terms of numbers, not exchange rates.)

I don't know if the tree was a eucalypt, but they don't get THAT big.

I know this isn't a fair comparison, but I wonder how piecework felling rates in forrests compare to this? Not a fair comparision, but the differences in $$$ would be amusing.


----------



## rbtree (Apr 5, 2006)

Guess again, sawpenn. Go ask Graeme McMahon about big euc regnans, which can reach 300 feet in 150 years. He is THE premier big tree specialist, prolly in the world, and has done stuff way beyond the capabilites of most of us mere mortal tree workers.....that I guarantee ya! I think his normal dayrate is around $2500 AUD, just for himself......

http://sherbrooketrees.tripod.com/sherbrooketreeservice/index.html

click on photo and video......


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Apr 6, 2006)

sawn_penn said:


> I'd buy a big box of sandpaper, climb the tree, and start rubbing it down, from the top down. The sawdust would blow away, so I wouldn't need to haul away the bits.



LMAO! You just gave me a great idea: I'm gonna convert my belt sander to gasoline power and go for it!


----------



## trevmcrev (Apr 6, 2006)

rbtree said:


> Guess again, sawpenn. Go ask Graeme McMahon about big euc regnans, which can reach 300 feet in 150 years. He is THE premier big tree specialist, prolly in the world, and has done stuff way beyond the capabilites of most of us mere mortal tree workers.....that I guarantee ya! I think his normal dayrate is around $2500 AUD, just for himself......
> 
> http://sherbrooketrees.tripod.com/sherbrooketreeservice/index.html
> 
> click on photo and video......



Agreed, Graham is awesome, seen a number of demonstrations of his. He is a genius at BIIIIIGG, technical, rigging. Anyone can do nothing but learn when around this guy, very inspiring.
Trev


----------



## 1CallLandscape (Apr 6, 2006)

some pretty big trees y'all have taken down. round here they dont grow that tall but they grow scraggly and usally in the worst possible places. last week i did one popolar 20 " diameter at the base and 70' + ( thats a real monster on capecod dwarfad all others around. it was over a deck in a 45 degree angle yah did i mention the entire house was skylights and the garage was covered in solar panels not to mention a pool close by. no drop zone for 30 feet away had to caribeaner it all of on a guide rope , piece by piece.....ALONE took 2 days price was to cut and haul out summed up to 4000 
i take the log wood for no extra cost to the customer as i sell it in the winter ( no double dippin)


----------



## Grizzly (Apr 6, 2006)

Small Wood said:


> I can do it for 1/2 that figure; plus wash and wax his car. I'm sure everyone would love to see a photo of the tree if you can post it.
> Phil



1/2 price?
dude, we got bills to pay. if your willing to do it for half, your not going to get many pals in the buz.
Have you ever cut down a 6k tree?


----------



## Koa Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> Have you ever cut down a 6k tree?



No, but I have done many between $2K and $5K, one $9K and I just got a signed contract for a $13K tree (no stump grinding either). We start that baby next week Saturday. But a $6K tree? I have never had the pleasure.


----------



## Grizzly (Apr 7, 2006)

Koa Man said:


> No, but I have done many between $2K and $5K, one $9K and I just got a signed contract for a $13K tree (no stump grinding either). We start that baby next week Saturday. But a $6K tree? I have never had the pleasure.



how do you determine how much to charge for large tree?
i am new to this industry, but i am serious about how i got about doing this.
What kind of factors should i take into consideration while bidding a large tree on a hill?


----------



## Koa Man (Apr 7, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> how do you determine how much to charge for large tree?
> i am new to this industry, but i am serious about how i got about doing this.
> What kind of factors should i take into consideration while bidding a large tree on a hill?



On large trees, it can be difficult to determine exactly how long it is going to take. I can tell how many guys I will need and can guesstimate the disposal fees to within a $100 (we pay $42 a ton here). The only other factors are equipment needed and time. I usually estimate the time and add another 20% in case we run into problems. 

On this $13K tree, I figured the disposal fees would run me about $650, chips I can dump for $10 a ton. I am almost 100% sure we can complete this job with 4 guys in 4 days. If we run into a 5th day, no problem, I got enough money on this job. Many big branches are over the house, because of the location, a crane would not be able to get a lot of it. Nice thing is my spiderlift will be able fit into some of the tiny pockets around the house and get almost all of it. My spider is due to arrive on April 12th, this job is scheduled for April 15th, the first job the spider is going on. The guy from Teupen is arriving in Honolulu on April 11.


----------



## Grizzly (Apr 7, 2006)

Koa Man said:


> On large trees, it can be difficult to determine exactly how long it is going to take. I can tell how many guys I will need and can guesstimate the disposal fees to within a $100 (we pay $42 a ton here). The only other factors are equipment needed and time. I usually estimate the time and add another 20% in case we run into problems.
> 
> On this $13K tree, I figured the disposal fees would run me about $650, chips I can dump for $10 a ton. I am almost 100% sure we can complete this job with 4 guys in 4 days. If we run into a 5th day, no problem, I got enough money on this job. Many big branches are over the house, because of the location, a crane would not be able to get a lot of it. Nice thing is my spiderlift will be able fit into some of the tiny pockets around the house and get almost all of it. My spider is due to arrive on April 12th, this job is scheduled for April 15th, the first job the spider is going on. The guy from Teupen is arriving in Honolulu on April 11.



For the chips, can I dump it at the dump or is there a special place you need to dump for green waste; even though is chipped?
Out in Whittier they have this special program where all the waste was divided. Green waste, trash, and recycling.
let me know how that spider works out for you. i may need to get something close to it.


----------

